# NEW AIRBAG PROGRAMMING



## ukheman (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi i need some help reprogramming my new airbag module ive bought from VW
the old one had the following codes
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 P HW: 1K0 909 605 P
Component: 2R AIRBAG VW8R 032 7900
Coding: 0012882
Shop #: WSC 01269 
1 Fault Found:
00003 - Control Module 
014 - Defective - MIL ON
the new one has the following code
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 P HW: 1K0 909 605 P
Component: AIRBAG VW8R 032 7900
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
Part No: 000 000 000 000
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 000 0000
14 Faults Found:
02511 - Control Module for Seat Occupied Recognition (J706) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
01738 - Crash Sensor for Front Airbag; Drivers Side (G283) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - MIL ON
01739 - Crash Sensor for Front Airbag; Pass. Side (G284) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - MIL ON
01587 - Igniter 2 for Airbag; Drivers Side (N250) 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
00590 - Airbag Igniter 2; Passenger Side (N132) 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
01590 - Igniter for Battery Disconnect (N253) 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
01228 - Airbag Cut-Off Switch for Passenger Side (E224) 
007 - Short to Ground - MIL ON
01211 - Belt Tensioner Igniter; Rear Driver Side (N196) 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
01212 - Belt Tensioner Igniter; Rear Passenger Side (N197) 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
00591 - Seat Belt Switch; Left (E24) 
007 - Short to Ground - MIL ON
01219 - Rear Airbag Igniter; Driver Side (N201) 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
00592 - Seat Belt Switch; Right (E25) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - MIL ON
01220 - Rear Airbag Igniter; Passenger Side (N202) 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
01042 - Control Module; Not Coded 
000 - -
ive tried to enter the code 0012882 thru the coding section on VAG COM but when i click on DO IT ! nothink happens. Do i have to enter the security access first ? if so what code do i need there. Thanks


_Modified by ukheman at 10:05 AM 3-16-2008_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: NEW AIRBAG PROGRAMMING (ukheman)*

Have you read this page yet?
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html
What is the COMPLETE part number from the sticker of the new control module and where did you get that module from?


----------



## ukheman (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: NEW AIRBAG PROGRAMMING (Theresias)*

i purchased the new part from VW using my chassis number and also the old module. 
i have already seen the link, when i use 2R off the new module it gives me the same code 0012882 from the old module.
when i enter this code. and click DO IT. nothink happens ?? as when i do a rescan it shows the code as all zeros. 
do you know what i am doing wrong..


_Modified by ukheman at 11:56 AM 3-16-2008_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: NEW AIRBAG PROGRAMMING (ukheman)*

If the code doesn't stick then it seems like it's not the right one. However, we can double check that I think. Download and install the latest VAG-COM/VCDS Beta 803 and use that one to code the module, it will give you a more detailed error message if the control module rejects the coding.
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html
Now regarding the control module there seems to be some error...
1K0-909-605-P-02R has been replaced in late 2006 with 1K0-909-605-Q-02R, which then has been replaced with 1K0-909-605-AB-02R and that finally got replaced by 1K0-909-605-AB-12R. So if you bought that module new from VW in 2008 there appears to be some sort of error and they may have given you the wrong module which would also explain why the coding doesn't stick.


----------



## ukheman (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: NEW AIRBAG PROGRAMMING (Theresias)*

uurm the parts guy did seem confused with all the different ones listed for my car hence i faxed him a photo copy off the OLD PART
looking at this one it says 1K0 909 605P/05L


_Modified by ukheman at 12:02 PM 3-16-2008_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: NEW AIRBAG PROGRAMMING (ukheman)*

I explicitly asked you for the part number from the NEW module. Why did you gave the wrong number when we asked? Would have been a no-brainer to figure it out if you had done what we'd asked.








Anyway, the module you have now is wrong for this car. Give it back and get the right one. The one they gave you doesn't support rear side airbags.


----------



## ukheman (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: NEW AIRBAG PROGRAMMING (Theresias)*

wait a sec .. when did i give you the wrong part number...
i only said i entered the same coding as per old part.
since the new part was bolted in the car its abit tricky to pull it back out.
though since ive got my orginal box from VW i got the 05L from there..
i faxed VW the old part label. so youd expect them to get it right and not have this headache....
anyway now ive generated a new coding it comes out as 0013644
can you tell me which car the 05L is far as im not happy about this 
and want to give a piece of my mind when i go to VW in the mornin...


----------



## ukheman (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: NEW AIRBAG PROGRAMMING (ukheman)*

if you look at the top scans you can see
the old component had 2R against it. the new one just said AIRBAG until it was coded in .. now it says

Address 15: Airbags
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 909 605 P
Component and/or Version: 5L AIRBAG VW8R 032 7900
Software Coding: 0013644
Work Shop Code: WSC 00000
Additional Info: 000000000000BF-Gewichtsens. 000 0000 
Additional Info: Geraet 00000
3 Faults Found:
02511 - Control Module for Seat Occupied Recognition (J706) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
01738 - Crash Sensor for Front Airbag; Drivers Side (G283) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - MIL ON
01739 - Crash Sensor for Front Airbag; Pass. Side (G284) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - MIL ON
anway which model is the 05L for .. thanks


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: NEW AIRBAG PROGRAMMING (ukheman)*

In my 1st reply I asked for the part number from the new module. You gave me 2R as Index/Color Code, which appeared to be from the new module.
Even if you generated a new coding based on the new index, do NOT code the new module. If you do that you can't give it back anymore. This module is NOT supposed to be in that car, install the right module.
*edit*
Damn, you coded it. Money right into trash...


_Modified by Theresias at 9:38 PM 3-16-2008_


----------



## ukheman (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: NEW AIRBAG PROGRAMMING (Theresias)*

oops well ill shout and scream at VW in the morning as they shouldnt had given the wrong part in the first place... especially since they took my chassis and old part in the first place...
with regards the 05L which model is it far..
thanks again...


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: NEW AIRBAG PROGRAMMING (ukheman)*

Ask the parts department where it belongs to, we don't have a parts catalog to check - especially not at home over weekends.


----------



## ukheman (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: NEW AIRBAG PROGRAMMING (Theresias)*

okay no problems just as you listed some numbers earlier thought you knew..
anyway .. do you want a little wager that ill get a new part out of them for this mistake....tomorrow..
if i loose you can have this new module that i wont need along with its VW receipt.. 
if i win.. i can carry on asking for your help and advice... ????


_Modified by ukheman at 12:54 PM 3-16-2008_


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: NEW AIRBAG PROGRAMMING (ukheman)*

When you go back to the dealer, tell 'em the the original one was:
1K0 909 605 P /02R 
And you want anther one just like it, or at least one that's compatible, because the /05L one they gave you isn't.
However, be prepared for the dealer to end up hating you, because when they send that module back to the depot, the depot is likely to test it, and since it has been coded, they will likely not give the dealer his money back. In the end, either you or the dealer is going to eat this, not VW. The question then becomes: Do you value your relationship with this dealer? 
-Uwe-


----------



## ukheman (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: NEW AIRBAG PROGRAMMING (Uwe)*

well thats why we buy vw genuine parts ...
from the old module 1K0 909 605P then a square box 03 H032 S7900
SME 5WK43700 Airbag VW8R
no mention of 2R on the old unit itself...so i dont know where to get number from aprt from plugging it in...
can you enlighten me on what some of the other numbers mean
Thanks...


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: NEW AIRBAG PROGRAMMING (ukheman)*

The extra numbers after the part number are referred to as the "index" or "color code". This is vitally important with airbag control modules as there are numerous different variants of the same part number, which as you've seen, are not compatible. 
I understand that often the only way to see the index on the old part is to scan the old part.
Now as far as the new part, it seems to me that you must have gotten the "5L" from somewhere (the invoice? the box?) otherwise you would not have been able to code it.
-Uwe-


----------



## ukheman (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: NEW AIRBAG PROGRAMMING (Uwe)*

yes that correct. i saw it on the box. what im concerned about. is how did VW order the wrong part in the first place. as they guy on the parts counter asked me to fax me over the information off the old part. so he must had concluded he ordered the right thing. hence i wanted to know how do deduce the 2R from the numbers off the old box. as it doesnt show 2R. but also i gave him the full chassis number. this isnt just the case of getting the wrong part. its also a situation where i could damage my car and the time going backwards and forwards to VW. 
Thanks inadvance



_Modified by ukheman at 3:09 PM 3-16-2008_


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: NEW AIRBAG PROGRAMMING (ukheman)*

The 2R comes from your scan of the original module:
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 P HW: 1K0 909 605 P
Component: *2R* AIRBAG VW8R 032 7900
Our experience: Never order airbag modules by VIN. Always order them by part number and index read from the old module.
-Uwe-


----------



## ukheman (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: NEW AIRBAG PROGRAMMING (Uwe)*

you are quite right. but please bear in mind thats the reason why we come here online and ask you smart guys and also VW. 
for all this tech advice...
im sure you can appreciate you cant expect us to know all of this stuff first time round without been real lucky...
thanks ill post out the score at VW when i go there tomorrow morning.


----------



## ukheman (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: NEW AIRBAG PROGRAMMING (ukheman)*

UPDATE...
went into my local VW Dealership first thing this morning..
reported the problem at the sales desk. a re-order was requested for the part 
1K0 909 605 AB 12R today and shold be here within 10 days free of charge.
can you give me the correct coding for this part and is it the correct one for my R32 right hand drive 5 door. 
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: NEW AIRBAG PROGRAMMING (ukheman)*

Read this:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Note: Coding in this specific case will be the same as for the original part you had installed since it's the same index (12R works the same as 02R). As Andy already pointed out, if in doubt just use the airbag coding assist.










_Modified by Theresias at 4:53 PM 3-17-2008_


----------



## ukheman (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: (Theresias)*

thanks alot guys.. was on holiday and only picked up the replacement part yesterday.
the new one ended in 12R. so i used the suggested coding option as 2R and entered the soft code..
ignition off then on.. and hey presto.. the airbag light turns off..also the seat belt warning lamp works now...
....


----------



## jetta_driver_687 (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: (ukheman)*

If I'm following this thread correctly, if I replaced my 06 MKV driver's side seat then I need to re-code for the new airbag that's inside? 
I currently have an airbag light that went off when I was putting the original seat back in (before the new seat arrived).


_Modified by jetta_driver_687 at 6:54 AM 5-6-2008_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (jetta_driver_687)*

No, please re-read this thread, it is described that the topicstarter had replaced an airbag control module and not a single airbag. What has to be done in your specific case depends on the stored codes, so what you should do is start an own thread which contains a full diagnostic protocol (i.e. VAG-COM/VCDS > Auto-Scan).


----------



## jetta_driver_687 (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: (Theresias)*

OK, I will. Thanks.


----------

